# Lombaxes



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Okay. This is seriously getting to meme status.

I guess I can't call out names here, but travel on over to our very own GBS-in-a-thread and see for yourself.

I was honestly thinking of changing me 'sona for awhile now simply cause lombaxes are awesome. However, well, I can't quite come up with a suitable Rob Schneider joke right now so never you mind.

This isn't really a rant and it _sure_ ain't a rave so much as a 'WHY SO MANY?!?!!11!'.

So....... What's with Ratchet and his millions of kin all of a sudden?


----------



## Lobar (May 20, 2010)

It started in an Introductions thread made by a newbie with a lombax character.  Went for six pages before it was locked.

"Lombax" is an uggo of a name, IMO.

they're pretty fuckable little things though


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 20, 2010)

Meh, they'll find a new species in 2 days or so...
I vote for towels...


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Meh, they'll find a new species in 2 days or so...
> I vote for towels...



Probably. Either towels or the Royco Cup-o-Soup guy. (semi-nsfw)


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It started in an Introductions thread made by a newbie with a lombax character.  Went for six pages before it was locked.
> 
> "Lombax" is an uggo of a name, IMO.
> 
> they're pretty fuckable little things though



That thread was pretty f**cking funny. Had so much potential for lulz, too.


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It started in an Introductions thread made by a newbie with a lombax character.  Went for six pages before it was locked.
> 
> "Lombax" is an uggo of a name, IMO.
> 
> they're pretty fuckable little things though



I hate them.

I hate them so much.

They're just a cross between a fennec and a tiger with a lion-tail.

And their ears HAVE NO HOLES.

You can do so much better than a lombax if you're gonna make a hybrid mishmash thing.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> HAVE NO HOLES.



Oohh exploitable! (Probably NSFW but epic.)




Tycho said:


> I hate them.
> 
> I hate them so much.









Lombaxes rock.


----------



## Mailbox (May 20, 2010)

Everybody's avatar is one of them. I identify people by their avatars, so when they change I have no idea who anyone is anymore. D;

And do lombax even HAVE ears? It looks more like part of their skull. Or.. a big piece of cartilage. Like a shark.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Stupid lombaxes. I'm far more superior.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 20, 2010)

This feels like the broomapocalypse, the Phoenix Wright and the ostrich raids.
The phoenixwirght one was the best.

Well anyway, I think you should change your species to something more original or actual..

And I fear that changing FURSONA or SPECIES(Lame option :V) to something that doesn't exist is just lamer than lamest. So no lombaxes, dragons, hybrids, towels, roadkill or sasquatches.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Oh... It was Lombaxes that everyone was using as their avatars..?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)




----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


>



that deserves quoting twice


----------



## Browder (May 20, 2010)

Changed my avatar back, because the joke was funny a day ago and I never really changed to a lombax anyway.

And I don't think it's reached Meme Status. It's a piss poor means that's only confined to a sub-site of a specialty art forum.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Changed my avatar back, because the joke was funny a day ago and I never really changed to a lombax anyway.
> 
> And I don't think it's reached Meme Status. It's a piss poor means that's only confined to a sub-site of a specialty art forum.



You'll always be a Robot Buddy to me.


----------



## Stratelier (May 20, 2010)

... if Lombaxes were quadroped, what would they look like?


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh... It was Lombaxes that everyone was using as their avatars..?



Hrnk. I just chose this avi cause he's giving the evil eye to my posts. And it was 150x150, the maximum size.



Stratadrake said:


> ... if Lombaxes were quadroped, what would  they look like?



This guy. Just had to use that twice.


----------



## Oovie (May 20, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Everybody's avatar is one of them. I identify people by their avatars, so when they change I have no idea who anyone is anymore. D;
> 
> And do lombax even HAVE ears? It looks more like part of their skull. Or.. a big piece of cartilage. Like a shark.


Yeah, where did Betty White go? Need more Betty White.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Lombaxes? meh.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Lombaxes are awesome. :3 Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Lombaxes are awesome. :3 Nothing wrong with that.



More awesome






Totally would tap that


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Lombaxes are awesome. :3 Nothing wrong with that.



I feel bad for the 1 Clank that was in that intro thread.  No way he's going to be able to help 5 Ratchets at once .


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 20, 2010)

ok really, i thought fuzzy alien was enough lombax for this site, now everywhere i go i see the same avatar and copies of his profile, one is enough guys, i can't believe that derailed intro post spawned this


----------



## Browder (May 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I feel bad for the 1 Clank that was in that intro thread.  No way he's going to be able to help 5 Ratchets at once .



Who says I wanted to help? I know a hopeless couse when I see one.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 20, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Yeah, where did Betty White go? Need more Betty White.


That was Ben's avatar... FYI


----------



## Browder (May 20, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> That was Ben's avatar... FYI


I think he got rid of it in order to look more 'moderly'. I love him, but that kid takes himself too seriously.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> More awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Evin these are more awesome than that.


----------



## Mailbox (May 20, 2010)

Is the plural of "Lombax" just Lombax? Or Lombaxes? Lombaxi?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 20, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Is the plural of "Lombax" just Lombax? Or Lombaxes? Lombaxi?



Lombaxes


----------



## Mailbox (May 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Lombaxes


 
I demand proof! :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Is the plural of "Lombax" just Lombax? Or Lombaxes? Lombaxi?



Fox --> Foxes
Lombax --> Lombaxes


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I demand proof! :V


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPBDEo7yGCQ Spoilers I guess? I dunno, I never played the game.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 20, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I demand proof! :V



How about the name of the thread you're posting in?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Ratchet is straight I hate how fuzzy keeps thinking he's gay.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *Even* these are more awesome than that.




Fix'd.

And nope, you're wrong. Whatever those are, they don't rape corpses. And can't easily rip off a persons skin.

And you can't tap that


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

Oh, cool.  A thread on Lombaxes.

Yeah, they're awesome.  Hitting things with a wrench and stuff.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> And nope, you're wrong. Whatever those are, they don't rape corpses. And can't easily rip off a persons skin.
> 
> And you can't tap that



They're blue balls. They're for when you can't tap that.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> They're blue balls. They're for when you can't tap that.




balls < Pyramid Head


----------



## Melo (May 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> So....... What's with Ratchet and his millions of kin all of a sudden?



Because Ratchet's bottom is like two sweet, perfectly baked buns.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Because Ratchet's bottom is like two sweet, perfectly baked buns.



Lolbuns.


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

Talking about Lombaxes, why does alot of people have different versions of that hideous thing I suppose is a fursuit?

Edited becouse the Grammar FÃ¼hrer Slyck told me too! HEIL!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Talking about muliple Lombaxes, why does alot of people have different versions of that hidious thing I suppose is a fursuit?



That was the previous, inferior meme. Lombaxes are the new meme.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Indeed the new meme's awesomeness is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

Wow.... miss just one day of just browsing through the new posts here and you miss alot. ALOT.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy is lying to you. It's because of dicks.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fuzzy is lying to you. It's because of  dicks.



Dicks were mentioned where?



Chmat said:


> Talking about muliple Lombaxes, why does alot of people have different versions of that hidious thing I suppose is a fursuit?



This just in from the Grammar Fuhrer, you need to remove 'multiple', decapitalize lombaxes, and learn to spell hideous.


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> This just in from the Grammar Fuhrer, you need to remove 'multiple', decapitalize lombaxes, and learn to spell hideous.


JAWOHL MEIN FÃœHRER!


----------



## Luca (May 20, 2010)

I refuse to change to a lombax. But right now my avatar and sig contrast the site. 
Avatars:
Fox furry
Wolf
Cute lombax
Dog furry
OH DEAR GO WHAT THE?! (Me)
Cute cat furry


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

i think we need more lombaxes here


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Chmat said:


> JAWOHL MEIN FÃœHRER!



Germanheimer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i think we need more lombaxes here



Join us.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Join us.


lol i dont know  i just think lombaxes are awesome (Ive played every ratchet & clank game known to man ) ^^


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Meme or not, it's still simultaneously hilarious and depressing to watch. Not to mention it screwed up my perception of the forums since so many people changed their avatars and I can't recognize anyone anymore.


----------



## Melo (May 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> lol i dont know  i just think lombaxes are awesome (Ive played every ratchet & clank game known to man ) ^^



Oh, I like you.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Oh, I like you.


^^


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

More Farnsworth


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 20, 2010)

Funny, but my avatar is Rachet's eye... picked it because it's green, just like Roose's, and because I don't have an avatar of "me" to put up.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

I feel as though I've started something I didn't want to in the first place. XD

Seriously though, I chose a lombax for a reason, no intention to change. Ever.


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> More Farnsworth



YES

SO MUCH WIN

EDIT: All caps are cruise control for awesome!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I feel as though I've started something I didn't want to in the first place. XD
> 
> Seriously though, I chose a lombax for a reason, no intention to change. Ever.


gratz on the first post


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I feel as though I've started something I didn't want to in the first place. XD
> 
> Seriously though, I chose a lombax for a reason, no intention to change. Ever.




Put a shirt on! >///////>


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Put a shirt on! >///////>



No.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Put a shirt on! >///////>


lombaxes tend to look good without a shirt


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> No.



Take your shirt off...
*
LOGICAL PARADOX *also murr


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> No.




I like em defiant >:3 Comere you!


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I like em defiant >:3 Comere you!



No. I don't want to, I don't even know you! XD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> lombaxes tend to look good without a shirt



omurr

http://www.freewebs.com/demonspawn8/Ratchet&Clank_01.jpg


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> No. I don't want to, I don't even know you! XD




I tried to warn you >:3 

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Melo (May 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> lombaxes tend to look good without a shirt pants



hurr


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

God, you people are so unoriginal.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I tried to warn you >:3
> 
> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!



>.>

<.<

NOM


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> omurr
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/demonspawn8/Ratchet&Clank_01.jpg


:grin:


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> God, you people are so unoriginal.



Your avatar is made of win.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> God, you people are so unoriginal.




OH MY GOD!!!! D:


My precious G-virus will save you!


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> NOM




Oops, forgot the safety cord >.>


EDIT:Shit, double post


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! D:
> 
> 
> My precious G-virus will save you!



Not that! No, NO!


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> EDIT: All caps are cruise control for awesome!



Even with cruise control you still have to steer.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I tried to warn you >:3
> 
> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!



oh noooos, who let 8-bit out of the basement?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> oh noooos, who let 8-bit out of the basement?


he broke out


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Not that! No, NO!



YESS!!!! YESSS!!!!!!!



gdzeek said:


> oh noooos, who let 8-bit out of the basement?





fuzthefurfox said:


> he broke out



I was hungry. :sad:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

By the way...



Lobar said:


> they're pretty fuckable little things though



This is my favorite part of this thread.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

sorry Pliio8 your on your own


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YESS!!!! YESSS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pliio8 did. He should've read the signs



Hello? Newfag here, don't know the signs.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Luca said:


> I refuse to change to a lombax. But right now my avatar and sig contrast the site.
> Avatars:
> Fox furry
> Wolf
> ...


Right now it's more like-
Terrible fursuit
Fox furry
Lombax
Wolf
Lombax
Terrible fursuit
Non-furry
Lombax
Lombax
Wolf
Object


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Hello? Newfag here, don't know the signs.




You should be poo now, how are you still talking?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Right now it's more like-
> Terrible fursuit
> Fox furry
> Lombax
> ...



You said Lombax 4 times.



8-bit said:


> You should be poo now, how are you still  talking?



Yes.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

All this Lombax stuff is childish. You all need to grow up.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You should be poo now, how are you still talking?


He's the Lisa Trevor of Lombax's.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You should be poo now, how are you still talking?



oh man I gotta post this on FA, my page count will triple with vore-fetish furs



Voidrunners said:


> All this Lombax stuff is childish. You all  need to grow up.



says the almighty Zombax


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> All this Lombax stuff is childish. You all need to grow up.



Is it any more childish than a Fox?

Its a legitimate species.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> says the almighty Zombax



I lol'd at that.

Double post, crap.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

I do believe that, by the point Ratchet & Clank rolls around, you can't qualify them as a "species" with their numbers :mrgreen:


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I do believe that, by the point Ratchet & Clank rolls around, you can't qualify them as a "species" with their numbers :mrgreen:



Low blow...


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> No. I don't want to, I don't even know you! XD



This seems like something a furry would say......


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Lombaxes are stupid and foxes are much cooler.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lombaxes are stupid and foxes are much cooler.



uh oh, the Lombax hater has arrived, oh wait hes a Lombax too!?!


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Yes.



How though!?



Attaman said:


> He's the Lisa Trevor of Lombax's.



oh murr ~<3



gdzeek said:


> oh man I gotta post this on FA, my page count will triple with vore-fetish furs



 I'm a vore, so credit goes to me.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lombaxes are stupid and foxes are much cooler.



At least I'm more original, well not so much anymore... =/


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> At least I'm more original, well not so much anymore... =/


Copying a videogame character doesn't make you original!


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Copying a videogame character doesn't make you original!



Yeah, but look at that chest. Murrr :3


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Copying a videogame character doesn't make you original!



But I'm not Ratchet, I'm Pliio8. I just id'd the species.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Just ignore H&K, he's a trololol.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

And I'm Zeek the Lombax, I take after Alisters side of the family



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Just ignore H&K, he's a trololol.



he needs to try some of My Furry pie


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Just ignore H&K, he's a trololol.



I know lol.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Pliio... seriously, change your avatar... It's hard to think straight...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pliio... seriously, change your avatar... It's hard to think straight...



So think gay.

*rimshot*


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Low blow...


I do believe that would just compound the issue. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> But I'm not Ratchet, I'm Pliio8. I just id'd the species.


Jeez, Mommy lombax must've been high on something when she named you.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Just ignore H&K, he's a trololol.


You're looking very murry today, you remind me of something.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pliio... seriously, change your avatar... It's hard to think straight...



you should see the one we gave HAXX


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're looking very murry today, you remind me of something.



You, but with a higher quality avatar image?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> you should see the one we gave HAXX


I did... dirty things to it...


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You, but with a higher quality avatar image?


But my goods are of the highest quality. If you know what I mean. :V


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So think gay.
> 
> *rimshot*



:3

Perfect, ahahaha.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So think gay.
> 
> *rimshot*


If I think gay, then I'll probably get banned from the stuff I would do.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I do believe that would just compound the issue. :mrgreen:



XD

I just got that, you monster you.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

I didn't even need to add red stains to the background. Makes me wonder what the hell is going on in the original.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The phoenixwirght one was the best.



I love you. ~ <3


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



0_0 , I didnt see that coming  .... Run for lives!  the broomacolypse


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I didn't even need to add red stains to the background. Makes me wonder what the hell is going on in the original.




Oh murr :3c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

I think Lombaxes are cute.  Yo fuzzy Alien, will you yiff me please...just so I can say i took a lombax up the murrhole?

Also, any lombax's out there willing to vore me..just cuz i'm intot aht kinda thing ;P


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I think Lombaxes are cute.  Yo fuzzy Alien, will you yiff me please...just so I can say i took a lombax up the murrhole?
> 
> Also, any lombax's out there willing to vore me..just cuz i'm intot aht kinda thing ;P



Kay I'll let you yiff me then vore you.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay I'll let you yiff me then vore you.





Tomias_Redford said:


> I think Lombaxes are cute.  Yo fuzzy Alien, will you yiff me please...just so I can say i took a lombax up the murrhole?
> 
> Also, any lombax's out there willing to vore me..just cuz i'm intot aht kinda thing ;P




Is dangerous bzns.


EDIT: Man, am I gettin left out just because I forget the safety line??


----------



## coba (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 
oh, noez, better run fast or the broom stick equipped mad-man will getz you (stupid lombax in the pic is like "the fuck? i ask to suck your dick and this shit happens, i love you too!!!!!)
*giggle*


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 20, 2010)

What the Hell is going on?


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

oic


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)




----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What the Hell is going on?



When it comes to Lombaxes you never can be certain.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>




Just need to say:

Impossible ear position is impossible.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Just need to say:
> 
> Impossible ear position is impossible.



That's because I turned his head upside-down.

Also: InB4 8-Bit. I'm gonna ninja his ass.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Just need to say:
> 
> Impossible ear position is impossible.




He flipped the whole head upside down.

EDIT: DAMN! NINJA'D!


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That's because I turned his head upside-down.
> 
> Also: InB4 8-Bit. I'm gonna ninja his ass.



Uhh... I noticed.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Oh nos My brain is exposed!

that seriously is kinda trippy looking


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Sup fellow Lombaxs?


Are you going to infraction this one liner post too? It seems to be your style.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sup fellow Lombaxs?
> 
> 
> Are you going to infraction this one liner post too? It seems to be your style.




! nice avi murr


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

HAXX! this thread just officially became that more awesomewith your presence, 

watch out for Voidrunners though. Hes a Zombax

and 8-bit? well he escaped


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Hey Clank, Wanna Yiff?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

YAY!!!

*yiffs H&K, and enjoys it*

Alright now onto part 2 of the agreement...

*waits to get vored*


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> *yiffs H&K, and enjoys it*
> 
> ...



Get out.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ! nice avi murr



Oh hey, thanks!

Careful, this might constitute a infraction for derailment!




gdzeek said:


> HAXX! this thread just officially became that more  awesomewith your presence,
> 
> watch out for Voidrunners though. Hes a Zombax
> 
> and 8-bit? well he escaped



Thanks for the heads up. I'm exiting now.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> HAXX! this thread just officially became that more awesomewith your presence,
> 
> watch out for Voidrunners though. Hes a Zombax
> 
> and 8-bit? well he escaped



Security protocols have really slacked lately, haven't they?



Tomias_Redford said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> *yiffs H&K, and enjoys it*
> 
> ...



SURPRISE VORE!!! OM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Security protocols have really slacked lately, haven't they?
> 
> 
> 
> SURPRISE VORE!!! OM NOM NOM NOM!




Indeed, I had to order a new straight jacket for myself, myself?!!  someone is seriously slacking


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

This is not going to end w


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Security protocols have really slacked lately, haven't they?
> 
> 
> 
> SURPRISE VORE!!! OM NOM NOM NOM!




I meant vore by lombax, not grotty old man...XD


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Indeed, I had to order a new straight jacket for myself, myself?!!  someone is seriously slacking



I blame the economy. :V


On topic: Lombaxes <3


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

I couldn't take it anymore...

So.... homosexual...

Plus I've never even played any of those games.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

OH MY GOD...H&K EVOLVED INTO A FOX...

Lombaxes evolve into foxes...holy shit XD


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I meant vore by lombax, not grotty old man...XD



You didnt know lombax lose their ears after 200 years? ( oh no I rhymed)


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I couldn't take it anymore...
> 
> So.... homosexual...
> 
> Plus I've never even played any of those games.



See, I feel just going with a generic meme is dull and crap. It only gets funny when you add a touch of creativity to it.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> This is not going to end w


Oh cool, it's that Candlejack guy! I remember h


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I couldn't take it anymore...
> 
> So.... homosexual...
> 
> Plus I've never even played any of those games.



Being a fox doesn't make it much better :/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I couldn't take it anymore...
> 
> So.... homosexual...
> 
> Plus I've never even played any of those games.



Your avatar quality is crap now.

And you should; pick up the first one for $5 at Gamestop or something. :3


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

And lo did the Lombax population rejoice, as their population multiplied many numbers that day.  Alas, time was short before they realized the folly in their celebration.  Verily, their sorrow was great when it was realized that - though their number had risen exponentially - there were no females to continue the propagation of their species.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> OH MY GOD...H&K EVOLVED INTO A FOX...
> 
> Lombaxes evolve into foxes...holy shit XD



He unevolved silly.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I couldn't take it anymore...
> 
> So.... homosexual...
> 
> Plus I've never even played any of those games.




You did well, were proud of you!


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

I find it disappointing that I went to the trouble of making all those handily sized avatars, yet no-one adopted them.

Woe is me.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And lo did the Lombax population rejoice, as their population multiplied many numbers that day.  Alas, time was short before they realized the folly in their celebration.  Verily, their sorrow was great when it was realized that - though their number had risen exponentially - there were no females to continue the propagation of their species.



Thats why we use time travel, or just spawn more hybrids 0_o oh dear


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I meant vore by lombax, not grotty old  man...XD



Better?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I find it disappointing that I went to the trouble of making all those handily sized avatars, yet no-one adopted them.
> 
> Woe is me.



Cause no one realizes the awesomeness contained in the avatars alone.

It is something they haven't ever experienced before.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I find it disappointing that I went to the trouble of making all those handily sized avatars, yet no-one adopted them.
> 
> Woe is me.


You shouldn't expect people to. They didn't ask for it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Better?



OH GAWD NO

*gets terrified, magics self into a mouse and leaps into the nearest fox's maw for safety*


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> OH GAWD NO
> 
> *gets terrified, magics self into a mouse and leaps into the nearest fox's maw for safety*



You better grab a journal, cause your gonna Itchytasty :3 (I BIT YOU)


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You shouldn't expect people to. They didn't ask for it.



I like how you assume that was a serious post.

A+++++ Would Assume Again


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> OH GAWD NO
> 
> *gets terrified, magics self into a mouse and leaps into the nearest fox's maw for safety*


You know you taste pretty good. I can see why Tashkent likes mice so much.


Voidrunners said:


> I like how you assume that was a serious post.
> 
> A+++++ Would Assume Again


Oh, so then it was completely false? My mistake then.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Thats why we use time travel, or just spawn more hybrids 0_o oh dear



Why not genetic engineering? Wouldn't that be easier just to turn one guy into a girl (And oh god, what am I saying? XD)?


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Your avatar quality is crap now.
> 
> And you should; pick up the first one for $5 at Gamestop or something. :3


I have too many games to play atm, and my avatar > yours.



Voidrunners said:


> I find it disappointing that I went to the trouble of making all those handily sized avatars, yet no-one adopted them.
> 
> Woe is me.


You need to be more blunt with newfags.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know you taste pretty good. I can see why Tashkent likes mice so much.



Back off, he's mine!! >:[



Pliio8 said:


> Why not *genetic engineering*? Wouldn't that be easier just to turn one guy into a girl (And oh god, what am I saying? XD)?



oh murr


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know you taste pretty good. I can see why Tashkent likes mice so much.
> Oh, so then it was completely false? My mistake then.



Yay...please vore me oh great SirRob...to save meh fromt eh scary as hell zombie kitty...XD


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Yay...please vore me oh great SirRob...to save meh fromt eh scary as hell zombie kitty...XD


You're creepy now.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> oh murr



O.O


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Yay...please vore me oh great SirRob...to save meh fromt eh scary as hell zombie kitty...XD




*upper body splits open, revealing dozens of razor sharp teeth*



Heckler & Koch said:


> You're creepy now.



I've been dethroned?



Pliio8 said:


> O.O



;3



On topic: How was the new Rachet? the Crack it Time one?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're creepy now.



Yes...yes I am...thanks to ADD..or something..

hey look a birdie...

*points out the window*


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Yay...please vore me oh great SirRob...to save meh fromt eh scary as hell zombie kitty...XD


I slide you down my throat and push you down my warm, moist esophagus. You find yourself in my stomach, squishy and safe from the outside world.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I slide you down my throat and push you down my warm, moist esophagus. You find yourself in my stomach, squishy and safe from the outside world.



D:<

I paid for it, give it to me!

Also, thanx. Now I have wood >_<


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Reminds me of last night where I dramatically read a crappy vore story from the main site on skype.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I slide you down my throat and push you down my warm, moist esophagus. You find yourself in my stomach, squishy and safe from the outside world.



..except that little problem of stomach acid.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I slide you down my throat and push you down my warm, moist esophagus. You find yourself in my stomach, squishy and safe from the outside world.



*murrs and curls up inside your warm stomach*

YAY I'm safe, nothing can harm me now!

Take taht you evil zombie kitty...


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Reminds me of last night where I dramatically read a crappy vore story from the main site on skype.



Good quallity vore is hard to find



HAXX said:


> ..except that little problem of stomach acid.




That's the fun part... for the pred >:3




Tomias_Redford said:


> *murrs and curls up inside your warm  stomach*
> 
> YAY I'm safe, nothing can harm me now!
> 
> Take taht you evil zombie kitty...



But-but I bought the safety line this time ;^;


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> D:<
> 
> I paid for it, give it to me!


I lick my muzzle and open it wide, pointing at it. "If you want it so badly, why not just come and get it?"



HAXX said:


> ..except that little problem of stomach acid.


Shhh...


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> *murrs and curls up inside your warm stomach*
> 
> YAY I'm safe, nothing can harm me now!
> 
> Take taht you evil zombie kitty...



Have fun being dissolved in stomach acids.



8-bit said:


> Good quallity vore is hard to find
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no quality vore. You can't polish shit.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

Hey I wrote a pretty good vore story...if anyone wants to read it, just ask and i'll pm u a link to it on my FA....


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

This.  This right here.  This is why FAF can't have nice things.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I lick my muzzle and open it wide, pointing at it. "If you want it so badly, why not just come and get it?"



GRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!

*Otherworld forms*

*Charges*


Heckler & Koch said:


> There is no quality vore. You can't  polish shit.



Mythbusters say otherwise.

And, don't judge just because you can't find the good stuff



Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey I wrote a pretty good vore story...if  anyone wants to read it, just ask and i'll pm u a link to it on my  FA....



< send it


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> On topic: How was the new Rachet? the Crack it Time one?



More "epic" in scope than the others, also longer than I thought it'd be. It's like a movie; best graphics you could ask for. I like Tools of Destruction and the PS2 ones more though. :3

Also, inb4lock.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> This.  This right here.  This is why FAF can't have nice things.



What? Random Vore RP occurring out of slipshit nowhere? Or Lombaxes?


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Are there any ratchet games for 360? that'd be kinda cool to have a multiplayer session


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 20, 2010)

T
TO
TOO
TOO M
TOO MA
TOO MAN
TOO MANY
LOMBAXES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AHHHHHHH
AHHHHHH
AHHHHH
AHHHH
AHHH
AHH
AH
A


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

*escapes the acid by hiding in the small intestine*

ehehe, I'M SAFE NAO XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2010)

Am I doin it rite?
XD


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> GRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!
> 
> *Otherworld forms*
> 
> ...



There really isn't anything sexy about swallowing someone.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> *escapes the acid by hiding in the small intestine*
> 
> ehehe, I'M SAFE NAO XD




Too kiddy. You clearly no nothing about the human body.

:|



Heckler & Koch said:


> There really isn't anything sexy about  swallowing someone.



 Does not compute


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Am I doin it rite?
> XD



heck yes!


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Are there any ratchet games for 360? that'd be kinda cool to have a multiplayer session



Not at the moment, however Insomniac might be developing something for the system, whether thats a Ratchet & Clank game is unknown, they need a bit more ground.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There really isn't anything sexy about swallowing someone.



Depends on what part they're swallowing


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Depends on what part they're swallowing


I see what you did there.

I was going to say something on topic to rerail this thread but I can't think of anything... I guess this thread has reached it's peak then.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> GRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!
> 
> *Otherworld forms*
> 
> *Charges*


Yup yup, right in here big boy.


Tomias_Redford said:


> *escapes the acid by hiding in the small intestine*
> 
> ehehe, I'M SAFE NAO XD


Ooh, that tickles!

Oh hey Summercat.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Not at the moment, however Insomniac might be developing something for the system, whether thats a Ratchet & Clank game is unknown, they need a bit more ground.



They might unveil their latest stuff at either E3 or Comic-con. They have at least three projects in line, so one is probably a Ratchet DLC game like Quest for Booty.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yup yup, right in here big boy.




Draws GREAT KNIFE



oh shit, mod.


How bout them lombaxes?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yup yup, right in here big boy.
> Ooh, that tickles!
> 
> Oh hey Summercat.



*is bieng pulled somewhere by the intestinal muscles*

Wait...why am I moving?

0.0


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They might unveil their latest stuff at either E3 or Comic-con. They have at least three projects in line, so one is probably a Ratchet DLC game like Quest for Booty.



I hope so.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> What? Random Vore RP occurring out of slipshit nowhere? Or Lombaxes?


You know, the Lombaxes, the Yiffing, the Vore, the Lombaxes, the TG, the Lombaxes...


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> *is bieng pulled somewhere by the intestinal muscles*
> 
> Wait...why am I moving?
> 
> 0.0




Serves you right!


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They might unveil their latest stuff at either E3 or Comic-con. They have at least three projects in line, so one is probably a Ratchet DLC game like Quest for Booty.



well if not it'll be a great excuse to go out and get a PS3


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Oh my god mods please fucking lock this thread before I kill someone.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Too kiddy. You clearly no nothing about the human body.


You clearly know nothing about grammar. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You clearly know nothing about grammar. :V


Owned


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You clearly know nothing about grammar. :V



Man, I know nothing


----------



## Ikrit (May 20, 2010)

lombax is now a fetish


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> lombax is now a fetish



When was it not to some people? :|


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> lombax is now a fetish



Its getting there atleast, so what exactey part does Alister play in the games?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> When was it not to some people? :|


If it wasn't, it is now.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh my god mods please fucking lock this thread before I kill someone.



I've already killed quite a few of them.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I've already killed quite a few of them.



and the rest of us got ninja'd!


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Its getting there atleast, so what exactey part does Alister play in the games?



A very important, large role in the newest one, he's only in that one.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Its getting there atleast, so what exactey part does Alister play in the games?



Play the game and find out.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Play _the game_ and find out.


FFFUUU...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 20, 2010)

Haxx and Plilo your avatars ARE rather appealing....
Still doesn't beat ManBearPig :V


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> A very important, large role in the newest one, he's only in that one.



Interesting. Hmmm, so has Rachet found any other lombaxes? (ones that didnt want to kill him?)


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Mods if I derail this thread will you lock it? As much as I wish I had my thread making ability back since I had a few ideas for threads, getting this one locked is for the greater good, and worth getting in trouble for.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mods if I derail this thread will you lock it? As much as I wish I had my thread making ability back since I had a few ideas for threads, getting this one locked is for the greater good, and worth getting in trouble for.



Oh no, we turned H&K into a suicidal thread bomber!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Oh no, we turned H&K into a suicidal thread bomber!



Oh noes!

[yt]XOX34udwf50[/yt]


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Oh no, we turned H&K into a suicidal thread bomber!


It's what he's best at.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Interesting. Hmmm, so has Rachet found any other lombaxes? (ones that didnt want to kill him?)



There were only three lombaxes left behind in Ratchet's dimension: Ratchet, Angela, and Azimuth.

If you play A Crack in Time you will find out what happened to Angela and Azimuth.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Mods if I derail this thread will you lock it? As much as I wish I had my thread making ability back since I had a few ideas for threads, getting this one locked is for the greater good, and worth getting in trouble for.



Or just go away?


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There were only three lombaxes left behind in Ratchet's dimension: Ratchet, Angela, and Azimuth.
> 
> If you play A Crack in Time you will find out what happened to Angela and Azimuth.
> 
> ...


It's turned into random bullshit and creepy vore RP. There is no redeeming it.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

The mods laugh at us from above as this thread erupts into chaos.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There were only three lombaxes left behind in Ratchet's dimension: Ratchet, Angela, and Azimuth.
> 
> If you play A Crack in Time you will find out what happened to Angela and Azimuth.
> 
> ...



I plan to :3



*!OH SNAP!*


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The mods laugh at us from above as this thread erupts into chaos.



course in some twisted way everything is still related to Lombax's so I guess were okay.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

SirRob, whats happening to meeeeee...

*is being pulled along the intestines by the muscles*

This is freaking me out and...ew

*covers nose*


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Then again, the whole voreing thing was the fault of Foxes if I remember correctly!

howre them intestines treating yah?


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> SirRob, whats happening to meeeeee...
> 
> *is being pulled along the intestines by the muscles*
> 
> ...



vorenoob

But, srs, It's over. stop.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Obligatory repost of this.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trDZcBShFl0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trDZcBShFl0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

edit: uh how the heck do  post youtube clips?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> SirRob, whats happening to meeeeee...
> 
> *is being pulled along the intestines by the muscles*
> 
> ...


Shh, save it for the PMs, hun. 


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Obligatory repost of this.


You look so enthusiastic in that.


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Obligatory repost of this.



No offense, but that's probably the best 'I'm going to rape you in your sleep' look I've ever seen.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Obligatory repost of this.
> 
> <MY EYES!>


Creepy.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Shh, save it for the PMs, hun.



Wanna continue it in PM's then? XD

I'm so bored...


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wanna continue it in PM's then? XD
> 
> I'm so bored...



just to let you know roleplaying can get you a warning unfortunately.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> edit: uh how the heck do  post youtube clips?



Like this

[yt]trDZcBShFl0&hl[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wanna continue it in PM's then? XD
> 
> I'm so bored...


You're better off finding someone well versed in this whole vore RP thing.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Well I already reported him and this thread soooo.... :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wanna continue it in *PM*'s then? XD
> 
> I'm so bored...



DING! YOU WIN ONE FREE INTELLIGENCE POINT!


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Like this
> 
> [yt]trDZcBShFl0&hl[/yt]



 aw there we go!    wait 0_0 how did you do that?


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wanna continue it in PM's then? XD
> 
> I'm so bored...





SirRob said:


> You're better off finding someone well versed in this whole vore RP thing.



yeah, you could get in serious trouble


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're better off finding someone well versed in this whole vore RP thing.



It's cool....I know a few ppl XD


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're better off finding someone *well versed* i*n this whole vore RP* thing.



I'm pretty sure you'd want to _avoid_ someone like that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> No offense, but that's probably the best 'I'm going to rape you in your sleep' look I've ever seen.



Yeah, I'm good at that... the look, I mean...


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah, I'm good at that... the look, I mean...



nice save :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I already reported him and this thread soooo.... :V



I'd believe you if you werent cuddling that Ratchet plushie while typing


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Done.

Lock please


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Done.
> 
> Lock please



yeah I guess your right, back to Algebra! D:


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

want me to find a mod and ask for this thread to be locked?


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

If only there was something you could click that let you somehow communicate a message to a mod


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Why is everyone a lombax now? <..>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> want me to find a mod and ask for this thread to be locked?



No. 

So, what's everyone's favorite Ratchet & Clank game?

I do love the polish of Tools of Destruction on the PS3. There's more detail and great cinematic quality about it all. I think the first Ratchet & Clank is damn near flawless though, and Going Commando upped the action up a bit, but it's also very difficult. It's hard to decide, but one of those are my favorites.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Why is everyone a lombax now? <..>



Because we're awesome.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Because we're awesome.



Whatever. I'm a lombax.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

I cant think of any specific game, I mostly played the original one. I remember the hangglider was really cool but hard has heck!


----------



## Kiva (May 20, 2010)

I highly doubt it's going to reach meme status.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 20, 2010)

I never aactually played the games.  I want to though, do you think I should start with the first one, or could i just pick up and play another of them?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I cant think of any specific game, I mostly played the original one. I remember the hangglider was really cool but hard has heck!



Yeah, that's in Going Commando. I think Going Commando had a great plot too, with the protopets running amok. :3


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

I do like the fact that they can be both toony yet attractiv at the same time


----------



## Pliio8 (May 20, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I never aactually played the games.  I want to though, do you think I should start with the first one, or could i just pick up and play another of them?



The first one is a good place, although you can't really start after the second one and wonder wtf is going on. IMO at least


----------



## Summercat (May 20, 2010)

This thread...

*sigh*

Locked. RP, derailment, and a whole host of other issues.


----------

